# Import .epub files into Google Books?



## samleung (Dec 29, 2011)

Is there a way to import .epub files into Google Books? I know I can use Aldiko and other alternatives, but I would prefer Google Books if possible.


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

The short answer is you can't.

Google books will only let you read content that you got from Google.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

i agree, but aldiko is the best solution imo


----------

